# visa if married to a mexican citizen



## froggie (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi - I have been reading through the FM visa info and am still stuck on how it applies to me. I married an mexican citizen while we were in the U.S over 4 years ago. Is our marriage certificate recognized here? do we need to re-marry here or file some sort of paperwork to have our marriage validated? I have been living here for years on the 180 day thing and am thinking about applying for something more long-term. thank you!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Your marriage is valid in both the United States and Mexico. It may be that you will have to have your US marriage certificate apostilled in the US and then translated and on record here in Mexico. I'm not sure. You will need to go to your local governmental office that keeps marriage records to inquire as to what they will want from you.

As for INM, my suggestion would be to visit and ask what form of your marriage certificate they require to process your FM3 or FM2 whichever you decide upon. For some reason it seems, based upon my reading, that what INM requires can vary from State to State.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> what INM requires can vary from State to State

From office to office


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

sparks said:


> >>>> what INM requires can vary from State to State
> 
> From office to office


That much, huh? Kind of like how the banks operate.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

itnavell said:


> That much, huh? Kind of like how the banks operate.


more like person to person.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> more like person to person.


aaahhahaha, ok, now please DO NOT tell me it depends on what time of the month it is! I think we've already hit baseline!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

itnavell said:


> aaahhahaha


yeah. Here in Mexico it seems like someone thinks they are king in their own little kingdom. Managers of banks, stores, dealerships, etc. All the way down to the cashier. They will all give you their 2 cents on how it is. I work in the retail sector here in Mexico and that is exactly how employees all the way from the brass to the copper, operate.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

To give you an idea of what might be required to register your marriage, I looked up the requirements for DF. 



> _Inscripción del Estado Civil de los Mexicanos Adquiridos en el Extranjero
> 
> Procede la inscripción de los hechos o actos del estado civil de los habitantes del Distrito Federal ocurridos en el extranjero, este trámite solo se realiza en la Oficina Central del Registro Civil, tendrá que presentar:
> 
> ...



Interpretive translation: (leaving out the details that wouldn’t apply in your case)
1. Certified copy of marriage license, apostilled.
2. Translation of marriage license and apostille into Spanish by a Mexican authorized translator (_traductor perito_).
3. Proof of nationality via certified copy of birth certificate [not clear if this only applies to the Mexican half of the couple or both].
4. Proof of address no more than 3 months old (i.e. a recent utility bill).
5. Official ID + copy. I assume this would be the passport of the foreigner (you) and IFE or passport of the Mexican spouse.
6. This is what you have to bring if the spouse can‘t be there in person, I assume this doesn’t apply in your case.
7. This only applies if it’s a divorce you’re registering, not a marriage.
8. Payment of the fee.

This is all registered in the _Registro Civil_ where you live, and then they will have a permanent record of your marriage, and if you need a Mexican-valid proof of marriage, you can apply for them to issue you an official copy.


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

*Careful and thoughtful works*

don't make the mistake of thinking this is a 'Mexican' thing.
it may seem that way, but it's universal.

IMO it's a matter of control. weilding power is a way of being in control.
people want that a lot, especially those deprived of it.
a little bit of authority can be stretched a long way.

however, you can exert your own control on the situation.
this is one reason being polite and compliant makes the whole experience work much better.
polite and friendly is non-threatening.

and i would not discount the time of day either.
if you are early, your good behavior may set the tone for the day.
later in the day? there's no telling what kind of mood you'll be dealing with.
anyone who has dealt with unhappy and ill-mannered people for 6 hours is likely to be a bit testy,
and therefore less tolerent of legitimate questions you may have, because they've already answered it 30 times.

also, i would not completely rule out that time-of-month thing, but not what your thinking.
my thought is that people may be more easy going right after payday.


----------



## NinjaSk8ter (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello I would like to expand upon this earlier Thread. 

I would like to know how the New Mexican Immigration Rules apply for an American Citizen like myself who wants to marry a Mexican Citizen. 

We want to get married in Mexico City. It is my understanding that I would need to have my Birth Certificate Apostlsized.

Are there any other requirements?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NinjaSk8ter (Apr 4, 2013)

Can anyone confirm this requirment?
Mexico Law Marriage in Mexico

US Citizen Planning to marry a Mexican National:

you will need to obtain permission from the "Secretaria de Gobernacion - Oficina de Migracion" where for a fee of around US$200/£130 you'll need to acquire a permit to marry a Mexican national. The document is known as "Permiso para contraer matrimonio con un nacional".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why do you doubt that it is the law? You asked, someone answered. Empirical knowledge. Simple.


----------



## NinjaSk8ter (Apr 4, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Why do you doubt that it is the law? You asked, someone answered. Empirical knowledge. Simple.


Im sorry, but nobody answered. The information that I posted in my question was found on a website, that was also included.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

NinjaSk8ter said:


> Can anyone confirm this requirment?
> Mexico Law Marriage in Mexico
> 
> US Citizen Planning to marry a Mexican National:
> ...


Maybe you missed it, but your answer was given, and is quoted above. It is not difficult, but that is what you will have to do if you wish to marry in Mexico. Congrats.


----------

